
Show HN: A tool that finds high quality freelance gigs, using robots and humans - amosuro
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;breefleads.com<p>Hi everyone, I wanted to share with you a new iteration of a tool I built that helps freelancers find more work.<p>Breef Leads searches platforms such as Freelancer.com, LinkedIn, PeoplePerHour, Facebook and Upwork.com to find relevant, high quality projects for freelancers.<p>There are two approaches to the way we find opportunities:<p>1. Third-party Leads. These are leads our machine-learning based service has found across the web, automatically filtered out the junk, leaving you with higher quality leads, and saving you the hassle of scouring through a dozen platforms manually. We share these opportunities for free via our weekly newsletter and freelancer platform.<p>2. Direct Leads. Unlike other platforms, we believe in creating a light barrier between a potential client and the freelancer, so for our Direct Leads we simply give you the option to see their requirements and (for a small one-off fee) reveal their contact details to get in touch with them directly (via email, contact number or social media profile)<p>I&#x27;d love to hear any feedback or questions you might have!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;breefleads.com
======
stephenr
I had a look, and didn't sign up (yet) because:

The only breakdown for software is: games; mobile; web design; web dev.

My work is usually about improving ops/infra processes, developer tooling,
system architecture, etc. Yes that usually relates to a "web app" but based on
current trends, subscribing under "web development" would likely result in a
bunch of react/angular/$flavour-of-the-month-JS leads.

Having said all that, I _just_ noticed that you source leads from places that
I deliberately avoid, because I'm not interested in a race to the bottom using
a "platform" that exists purely to skim a percentage from every invoice.

~~~
amosuro
Thanks for the feedback! It sounds like you'd be looking for platform
engineering leads. I completely agree on the categorisation and will be
looking to add more specific professions soon.

With the platforms, again I agree with you that the way some of them are
designed makes it difficult for freelancers to be valued for the work they
create. That's why we not only find leads from these platforms but also seek
to find leads from sources such as LinkedIn/Facebook where you can have a much
more direct relationship with the individual looking for your skillset.

------
newsbinator
I got a CORS error when signing up as a Freelancer:

Chrome:

> Access to fetch at
> '[https://www.leads.breef.io/'](https://www.leads.breef.io/') (redirected
> from
> '[https://www.breefleads.com/api/freelancers/signup'](https://www.breefleads.com/api/freelancers/signup'))
> from origin '[https://www.breefleads.com'](https://www.breefleads.com') has
> been blocked by CORS policy

~~~
amosuro
Thanks for the heads ups guys! Currently fixing issues with the breefleads.com
domain but in the meantime you can visit and sign up at www.leads.breef.io

~~~
newsbinator
After signing up, I received a password via email in plain text.

------
aliirz
it's not opening for me :/

